# Getting DC from DCC



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all, 
I was wondering if anyone has experimented with getting DC from DCC (I know it sounds weird but I want to power some DC based items in a car)? I know the frequency is high enough that even a simple half wave rectifier circuit with the appropriate capacitor should be sufficient to run them. The reason I am looking at half wave, instead of a bridge rectifier is that I need a positive and a negative voltage source with respect to a common ground. Has anyone experimented in this area at all and if so, what size capacitor did you end up needing to reduce the ripple to an acceptable level. I want to power a small audio device so I am somewhat concerned about keeping the ripple low enough so it doesn't impact the output of my audio device. Thanks all


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is easier than you are thinking. 
Just use a 9 or 12 volt regulator to create an intermediate voltage, then the common would be the regulator output, filter cap on the input would have the plus and minus levels. 

If you have 24 volt DCC system, the 12 volt regulator will do this. 
If 18 volts DCC then the 9 volt, and for HO, there is the 6 and 8 volt regulators.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Dan, 
Thanks for the feedback. The issue comes in that I want both a negative and a positive voltage (+12V and -12V) out of the system. And then there is the question of where is ground...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you tie 2 different pieces of electronics together, then use an optical coupler (low power consumption) or relay when grounds are at different levels.


----------

